# Wanted: Islabike Luath 700



## crisscross (21 Aug 2010)

My daughter has joined a great cycling club and has borrowed an Islabike Luath 700.

I'd love to buy her a new one but they are out of our bracket.

I know it is a long shot, but please does anyone have one that has been outgrown?

Thanks


----------



## HaloJ (21 Aug 2010)

crisscross said:


> My daughter has joined a great cycling club and has borrowed an Islabike Luath 700.
> 
> I'd love to buy her a new one but they are out of our bracket.
> 
> ...



I believe that Isla also do second hand bikes as well. We're going to be looking at them during the bank holiday weekend when they'll be at the Mildenhall cycle rally. Also don't forget that Isla will buy a bike back when your child outgrows it. so long as it's not utterly trashed and they must give good rates as it's not often you see them come up second hand.

Abs


----------



## crisscross (21 Aug 2010)

HaloJ said:


> I believe that Isla also do second hand bikes as well. We're going to be looking at them during the bank holiday weekend when they'll be at the Mildenhall cycle rally. Also don't forget that Isla will buy a bike back when your child outgrows it. so long as it's not utterly trashed and they must give good rates as it's not often you see them come up second hand.
> 
> Abs




Hi, it appears secondhand islabikes are a rare breed. 

Good luck at Mildenhall, wish they had rallies closer to us.


----------



## Number14 (27 Aug 2010)

crisscross said:


> My daughter has joined a great cycling club and has borrowed an Islabike Luath 700.
> 
> I'd love to buy her a new one but they are out of our bracket.
> 
> ...




It's such a long shot but the answer is yes.

We have a 2006 silver Luath 700 that the boy has outgrown. The bike has only had light use and, apart from a couple of scratches on the front fork andthe rear seat say where it has been on the back of the car, is in good condition. The original tyres are back on it and there is a wireless sigma computer as well.


PM me and I can get some photos to you.


----------



## Peter Woods (3 May 2012)

Number14 said:


> It's such a long shot but the answer is yes.
> 
> We have a 2006 silver Luath 700 that the boy has outgrown. The bike has only had light use and, apart from a couple of scratches on the front fork andthe rear seat say where it has been on the back of the car, is in good condition. The original tyres are back on it and there is a wireless sigma computer as well.
> 
> ...


 
....an even longer shot....still for sale?


----------



## Number14 (3 May 2012)

Sorry it went to crisscross. Send him a pm, his daughter may have outgrown it .


----------



## Simonvelo (10 Feb 2013)

*FOR SALE Isla bike Luath 700 SMALL 2 yrs old.*
Good condition - now outgrown. Alll original components, except new cassette, Ultegra chain, rear mech, new gear cables. Pedals not included. Comes with red Michelin Pro 2 race tyres AND Conti cyclo cross tyres and spare rear mech hanger. £375. Contact Simon 07815 569626. See Isla's website for full http://islabikes.com/bike_pages/luath700.html. Will suit child 69cm to 80cm inside leg.


----------

